# xm radio



## jmanero (Nov 18, 2006)

I have recently installed xm radio in my 03 Jetta. I running thru lighter plug. Since I have done so my EPC light is illuminating. Any ideas why?
It hasnt been diagonsed yet, and I plan to, just wondering if anyone had similar problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: xm radio (jmanero)*

Should be completely Unrelated. But check your brake lights. When my EPC light came on my brake switch had gone bad.


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: xm radio ([email protected])*

that shouldnt be the reason for that light coming on. WHy dont you just hardwire that cigarette lighter adapter so it powers on with the car


----------

